# DVD Zone 1 ?



## ziriander (31. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe über eBay eine DVD gekauft, die nur für Zone1 abspielbar ist und mein Computer sagt, dass er das nicht abspielen kann. Was hat es denn damit auf sich?

Danke für eure Tipps.
ziriander


----------



## kasper (31. August 2004)

Das ist so eine Art länderbezogener Kopierschutz, damit die anderen Zonen es nicht abspielen können. Zone 1 ist Amerika und Kanada und Zone 2 ist Europa.

Es gibt im Internet so eine DVD-Player Datenbank, wo beschrieben wird ob und wie man dein Player auf region-free (Ohne Einschränkung abspielbar) schalten kann. Zum Beispiel mein Cyberhome konnte ich mit drücken einer Zahlenkombination freischalten.

Aja, die Adresse für die DVD-Player Datenbank musst du selber suchen, weil ich sie nicht im Kopf habe. Oder du fragst einfach in einen DVD Forum danach.


----------



## squeaker (31. August 2004)

Es gibt auch Programme wie DVDIdle die den Regionalcode für das OS entfernen. Oder du rippst die DVD - die meisten Ripper können den Regionalcode entfernen.


----------



## goela (31. August 2004)

Und wenn Du glück hast, kannst Du Deinen Softplayer einfach umschalten! Meist 5x. Später musst Du eben zu einem RegCodeFree-Programm greifen!


----------

